# Dishwasher won't drain......



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this on an exterior wall?


----------



## ryanVT (Dec 14, 2007)

redline said:


> Is this on an exterior wall?


It is, but the supply comes off the kitchen sink lines, and the drain connects as well.

It's 110+ old farmhouse.....I doubt as well that there is any insulation to be found. Maybe some settled sawdust which i've found in other walls


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If the sink is draining and just the dw has a drain problem, then the problem is in the dw pump or drain line most likely. Remove the dw bottom panel and put a heat lamp directed at it on the floor (pump) and open the sink base cabinet doors to allow warm air in to see if it helps thaw anything to start it again. Drain water, if all is O.K. is only "solid" in traps. If the sink isn't draining either, you might try a hair dryer on the trap.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## ryanVT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Mike,

I'll be headin' home to throw some heat on it for the afternoon. Is it possible the pump is "burnt" out after running but nothing happening??

Hopefully there'll be some progress this afternoon.

so i went home for a quick lunch and decided to pop the bottom panel and pull the drain line. It emptied the basin into a reseviour (yes i didn't forget about that)....so i figured it wasn't frozen in the unit. I pulled the connection into the kitchen drain and tried blowing through the line but couldn't.......ding ding*...must be frozen. Set the heat on it and will check it later this evening when i get back.


----------



## ryanVT (Dec 14, 2007)

....it apparently thawed out......and she works now :thumbup: .

Now on to the root of the problem!!!


----------

